# Grace had twins!



## DLeeB (Apr 5, 2012)

It was a long night, but Grace had two beautiful babies this morning about 5 am. She had a buckskin blue-eyed buckling, and a black doe with white markings. Both are elf-eared. I'm not sure about the does eye coloring. 
Sorry for the lack of rotation. I'll get a better photo later.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Very cute! Congratulations!


----------



## DLeeB (Apr 5, 2012)

Thanks! We are very pleased


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

Congratulations,


----------



## OwnedByTheGoats (Mar 7, 2013)

Yay! congrats!

P.S. But... umm... I didn't have twins.  LOL, just kidding! 

Did the birth go well?


----------



## loggyacreslivestock (Mar 5, 2013)

Cute!


----------



## DLeeB (Apr 5, 2012)

OwnedByTheGoats said:


> Yay! congrats!
> 
> P.S. But... umm... I didn't have twins.  LOL, just kidding!
> 
> Did the birth go well?


Thanks It went pretty textbook, I think. Did assist a little with the buckling, but both were positioned correctly. Buckling just had a big head, lol. Didn't think I would ever get that girl to take her first suckle, she finally got it right. She sure talked about it a lot.


----------



## sandhillfarm (Feb 25, 2013)

They both looked blue eyed  so cute

Sent from my iPad using GoatSpot


----------



## EmmaDipstik (Sep 22, 2011)

Wow! What cuties! 

They look big & fluffy too!


----------



## DLeeB (Apr 5, 2012)

We got them named and their registration in process with MDGA. The buckling is Hoof Hollow All Shook Up - Shooky and the doeling is Hoof Hollow Chantilly Lace.


----------



## ILuvGoats123 (May 2, 2013)

They are sooo cute!!! I'd never seen 'mancha babies before!


----------



## DLeeB (Apr 5, 2012)

I just love them, thanks


----------

